# Carbon Express F-15 Broadhead



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Probably already been covered and I missed it but has anybody tried/shot this broadhead?? Looks wicked with the 2 bleeder blades.
Wondering how it is in flight and accuracy??


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

I have two samples that I got at this year's ATA show and if they fly good, they're definitely going to be riding in my quiver this fall. Seriously, look almost medieval! wicked design and they look like they could just tear and slice a good sized hole.

I'll let you know once I shoot them. It's been pretty cold this winter. anyone else shot them yet???


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw them in the bowhunter magazine and thats it. But they look wicked awseom :jam:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

They look cool but my guess is they fly like a knuckleball. Broadhead flight is pretty straightforward in that the more surface area you have on the tip of your arrow, the greater influence it will have on flight, and ideally you never want the tip of your arrow to influence flight.


----------



## joesigep (Jan 26, 2008)

haven't seen them yet, anyone have pics of them?


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Not a good pic .Need a new scanner!


----------



## jpmike6656 (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw them in the latest "Petersens Bowhunting". Went to Carbon Express website and didn't find any info. As to "probably fly like a knuckleball", I have to believe a company as well known as Carbon Express wouldn't intoduce a new product that they haven't THOROUGHLY tested under all conditions. Just my 2c. Not meant to offend. I really like coc broadheads and I'm eager to try the Slick Trick Razor Trick.


----------



## joesigep (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pic; that looks pretty nasty, i am sure they could do some damage; but i am wondering if they can fly straight......


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't like 'em.They look like they'd be hard to sharpen,hard to tune,and you don't need that much to kill a critter...any critter


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

You may not NEED that much, but more blood on the ground is more blood on the ground, and that is what you are going to get with these broadheads. I sure hope they fly well.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

I have to admit I kinda laughed a little to myself when I first saw them. However, if they do shoot well then they would be a sweet broadhead. I know CE is a well respected company but that doesn't mean everything they make is going to be great. I'll believe those things fly good when I see it.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

If it flies well I think it will sell, but with that much surface area I have questions.


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like a pretty lethal head, should fly well too.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*what the?*

that thing has soooooo much surface area to catch wind and steer off target!! 
i think it would kill a dragon if needed. but i expect it to be hard to tune and not a great flier at longer distances. 
that is MY opinion. i hope i am wrong, so there are not three new threads a day this summer complaining about poor bh flight with them.


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

They sure are expensive. The few places on the web I could find that sold them were like $50 for 3. They can't kill that good.


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

I've only found them in one or two places on the web and they are expensive. For that price they better fly straight...regularly priced over $50 :jaw:


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheapest I've found 'em for is $43.50 at Bowhunters Superstore. Link

Someone order them and test them out for flight and report here.


----------



## youngoilguy (May 17, 2007)

the thing looks pretty sweet...


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

huntinhard24/7 said:


> They sure are expensive. The few places on the web I could find that sold them were like $50 for 3. They can't kill that good.


 I think I'll stick with what I have...........


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

They are different for sure. I think a four blade head of the same size would do the same job and be a little more tunable. There isn't going to be any bigger diameter of cut,just more blades going through the same spot.:wink:
Just my .02


----------



## goherd1111 (Feb 6, 2007)

hitman846 said:


> I think I'll stick with what I have...........



Over priced just like their arrows.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Canuck Archer said:


> I think a four blade head of the same size would do the same job and be a little more tunable. There isn't going to be any bigger diameter of cut,just more blades going through the same spot.:wink:
> Just my .02


I'm gonna have to agree here. However, they do look pretty wicked. I'd like to have just 1 for my broadhead collection.


----------



## HDC (Feb 20, 2009)

*Practical test*

Hi Guys (and gals),

New to this forum - not new to the sport and have been a professional hunter for around 20 years...

At some point someone is going to pitch up with these BH to hunt something - so to make sure it is going to work, I ordered a couple for a hunt in April.

Will be hunting Kudu, Redhartbees, Impala and Eland (out of a 82nd on 29" draw, set to 72 pounds with 450gr arrows)

I'll let you know how these new BH perform from practical point of view...


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

they had a cool video at the ata of that head shooting through a basketball full of water,after passing through water was pouring out like a hose.they also shat a rage through and water just trickled out.dont really know that it means much but it made for a cool video.they might have the vid on there site.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

dtrkyman said:


> they also shat a rage through and water just trickled out.


Well there's your problem right there! I didn't know anything could be "SHAT" through a basketball...


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

goherd1111 said:


> Over priced just like their arrows.


I agree with you on that.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

I might give them a try...but not at 17 bucks a head!

They do look like they would drain a deer pretty quick!:wink:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

i like how you think buddy


HDC said:


> Hi Guys (and gals),
> 
> New to this forum - not new to the sport and have been a professional hunter for around 20 years...
> 
> ...


and if this head can "shat" holes that big i would like to see what they do if they shoot through one


dtrkyman said:


> they had a cool video at the ata of that head shooting through a basketball full of water,after passing through water was pouring out like a hose.they also shat a rage through and water just trickled out.dont really know that it means much but it made for a cool video.they might have the vid on there site.


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

HDC

Welcome to the forum and thanks for taking one for the team. I look foward to hearing about you trip and the results of these heads.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Yep, if it fly's well out of this 82 that will be a start....:wink::darkbeer:




HDC said:


> Hi Guys (and gals),
> 
> New to this forum - not new to the sport and have been a professional hunter for around 20 years...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Will they jam up?*

Quite honestly it looks to me like they could get packed with crud (skin, bone, meat, etc) between the parallel bleeder blades. That could do more harm than good by just slowing the BH down, releasing energy as friction rather than cutting.

What the market really needs is a dozen-bladed broadhead shaped like a Christmas tree! Sheesh. Somewhere there's got to be a point of diminishing return.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

wow even get crucified for a typo on here,or maybe shat on:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

*f-15*

seem to fly very well to me they hit the mark at 30 yds and a little off at 87 yds but that was do to the 20mph winds. all the blades held up when they were shot into dirt, nothing broke, bent, or blew up.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

They are nasty looking. I'd be scared trying to screw one on to my arrow , not much places on it without an edge.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the broadhead looks kinda classy in its own way. No one here has shot it yet , so why abandon it before it shows off ? I would like to see a pic of its Mechanical Brother , Anybody have one to post ?


Crazy Wolf.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.bowtube.com/media/373/Part_8_-_ATA_Archery_Trade_Show/

Here's the mechanical version, they are in the video just after 9 minutes. This was at the ATA show. They look wicked.


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

For the price does it include Radar and missles?


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey 458.....just saw your signature......aren't Victory arrows made in Mexico?


----------



## HogginIT (Nov 27, 2008)

I bet shipping on those things would be pretty expensive. They look like they weigh about 10 lbs each.


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> Hey 458.....just saw your signature......aren't Victory arrows made in Mexico?


PMed ya!


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

5MilesBack said:


> Hey 458.....just saw your signature......aren't Victory arrows made in Mexico?


they are made in "North America"...cough cough...mexico....cough cough


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I heard you can almost see GoldTip's factory if you stand on the roof of Victory, but they are still great arrows and are looking to be moved into thr US shortly!

the F-15's look like great heads:darkbeer:


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Scott07/OH said:


> http://www.bowtube.com/media/373/Part_8_-_ATA_Archery_Trade_Show/
> 
> Here's the mechanical version, they are in the video just after 9 minutes. This was at the ATA show. They look wicked.



Wow your right its wicked , as he stated no more slits just chunks !  I gotta touch one of those. :thumbs_up



Crazy Wolf


----------



## blazer75 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have seen these in person at my local dealer, he even let me shoot one on the range at a 3d pig. I know it is only 20 yards but it flew great, much better than the muzzy 4 blade I shot to compare it to. In response to one other opinion in this thread they only weigh 100 grs. My dealer is supposed to get the retail packs in within the next two weeks and I will be purchasing a pack for extended testing at long distance. I will let you guys know what my findings are. I will be comparing them to shuttle T-locks and G-5 strykers with my 70# reezen 6.5 @ 29" with blazer vanes.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*F-15*

These out yet? Thanks for any info.....


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

May need a FOB to steer that head with all the surface area!!


----------



## DJPLAP2232006 (Mar 13, 2008)

*F15 Video*

I haven't shot it yet, but did find this video on you tube - looks pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UNRA4z5Ar0


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

If you stand down range and listen to one go by, it plays Top Gun music.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

DJPLAP2232006 said:


> I haven't shot it yet, but did find this video on you tube - looks pretty good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UNRA4z5Ar0


I wonder if you'll need a high K.E. to get a pass through with the Mech. version.....?? Cool video though.....


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool video but thats just about it..
You cant compare a basket ball hit with an actual hunting situation!

An hit with a broadhead on a animal make the muscles and vanes snap like a rubberband. The wound will open up wide, not close like the basket ball shot.

All broadheads will do the job if they fly straight and hit where they are supposed to! :darkbeer:


----------



## hunter003 (Jul 17, 2009)

*f 15 broadhead*



elk ivory said:


> Probably already been covered and I missed it but has anybody tried/shot this broadhead?? Looks wicked with the 2 bleeder blades.
> Wondering how it is in flight and accuracy??


my dad bought some of these to try and we have been shooting them for about 2 weeks and they fly extremly well and are accurate. he shoots a mission and me and my son both shoot a martin and they do great in all 3 bows, and they look mean. we even shot them in the ground to check toughness and it seems like it effects none at all. they will be in my quiver this fall for sure.:teeth:


----------



## DJPLAP2232006 (Mar 13, 2008)

HDC said:


> Hi Guys (and gals),
> 
> New to this forum - not new to the sport and have been a professional hunter for around 20 years...
> 
> ...


HDC - did you ever post any results on this arrow? I couldn't find anything from you.


----------



## taculver (Sep 30, 2008)

goherd1111 said:


> Over priced just like their arrows.


they may be expensive but im willin to bet they are more durable than any other arrow on the market. iv been shootin them for 4 years.. not a single problem. i will never shoot another arrow. durablity and consitancy doesnt have a price. iv shot them at steel plates to test the durability... lets just say they are still in my quiver


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

taculver said:


> they may be expensive but im willin to bet they are more durable than any other arrow on the market. iv been shootin them for 4 years.. not a single problem. i will never shoot another arrow. durablity and consitancy doesnt have a price. iv shot them at steel plates to test the durability... lets just say they are still in my quiver


hmmm, the last one of mine that failed to find the soft spot on an iron buck is not in my quiver! its in about a thousand pieces.


----------



## #1sniper (Aug 19, 2009)

*f 15 broadhead*

hey guys new to this site, but i purchased these broadheads from basspro. got them for $40. i have always used muzzy and by far they are the best blades i had ever shot. i saw these heads and i said wow those look wicked. so i went bought a set and immediatly put them one my arrows. just as a precoution i started off at ten yards just to rule out that they wouldnt fly so eradicly that id miss farther back. first shot drilled the bulls eye. i then moved back to 20 yards picked another bulls eye and again drilled it. went to 30 yards and drilled another bulls eye. went up to the target and even with my block target all three broadheads came out the back of the target. no noise in flight and even with a slight breeze from left to right they flew perfect. i conducted a test based on a video i watched and shot my muzzy mx-3 through a gallon jug of water. then drew back again and shot a f 15 through another gallon of water. both shots at 20 yards only diffrence was i shot the f 15 about 30 seconds to a min later then the muzzy and the jug that got hit with the f 15 drained out faster then the one i shot the muzzy through. these fixed blade broadheads are amazing.


----------



## ROB101 (May 1, 2008)

*I got some F-15*

And they fly verry well and penetrate further than my Muzzy , belive me they are verry consistant in their flight and hit always at the same place, they already in my quiver


----------



## Hawkerjet (Jul 7, 2009)

*f 15*

Shot a hog the other night with one. Hog flipped end over end coming down on his back. Kicked a little and managed to trot off into some palmettos. This was just before dark and lost the trail due to darkness. Can say that the f15 hits hard. Wish I could have found the pig though.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

i shot a deer with the mechanical f-15's the other nite worked beautiful wish i had a camera so i couldve taken pics of the blood trail and hole.


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

I wanna see a pic of the hole this punches into a deer..........


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

A friend of mine uses the fixed blade version and he killed two deer this weekend w/ awesome results. Both deer didn't go very far at all, less than 50 yards of the farthest one. He said they flew good and they sure punched holes in the deer, huge bloodtrails.


----------



## FF75 (Feb 7, 2007)

Even if they are great BHs, would they be worth switching from your current BH? I use Rage 2 blades and they've dropped the two deer I've shot within 40 yards.


----------



## pabuckslayer15 (Nov 8, 2009)

*f 15 borad heads*

hey everyone just wanted to fill people in on the new f15 broad heads.... i justs shot at a nice 8 point this evening with them and im very un happy i hit the deer at 40 yards the broadhead didnt even blow threw the shoulder blade and the buck got away. i trailed the deer for a good 500 yards and only found like 4 drops of blood, i found the arrow it only went in like 2 inches no penitration what so ever into the shoulder blade they suck... im gonna stick to my grim reapers.


----------



## Relkin (Jan 27, 2010)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> A friend of mine uses the fixed blade version and he killed two deer this weekend w/ awesome results. Both deer didn't go very far at all, less than 50 yards of the farthest one. He said they flew good and they sure punched holes in the deer, huge bloodtrails.





pabuckslayer15 said:


> hey everyone just wanted to fill people in on the new f15 broad heads.... i justs shot at a nice 8 point this evening with them and im very un happy i hit the deer at 40 yards the broadhead didnt even blow threw the shoulder blade and the buck got away. i trailed the deer for a good 500 yards and only found like 4 drops of blood, i found the arrow it only went in like 2 inches no penitration what so ever into the shoulder blade they suck... im gonna stick to my grim reapers.


What are the pull weight/Speed/KE of your bow's?

I'd be willing to put money down on the fact that these broadhead's will need a bit more KE for the penetration. Physics wise- these will exert the force over a greater area because of the design. Still, maybe this would be a good type of broad head when you are going a bit overboard on the pullweight/KE of the bow.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

These are a decent BH but certainly nothing "spectacular".
The 2 bleeder blades do as advertised, in that they cut a notch that won't close up. The problem in my opinion, is that the bleeders are too small and the main head dia is too narrow.
The head passed thru my Bull and onto the ground behind it but the hole wasn't very big. I watched him die like most of my Bulls. No more blood than any other fixed head I have killed with.


----------



## <<BEAR>> (Sep 26, 2010)

*F15 broadheads*



elk ivory said:


> Probably already been covered and I missed it but has anybody tried/shot this broadhead?? Looks wicked with the 2 bleeder blades.
> Wondering how it is in flight and accuracy??


They fly incredibly straight and true,absolutely no "fly aways" I will never buy another broadhead!!


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

I really do like thease heads but in this pic the black circled areas are where it is broken through and the red square is where one of the prongs on the washer broke off that keeps the bleeder blades in place. ive only shot this into my reinhert target and i hope its just a bad one in the bunch. It is still very durable and sturdy despite the breaks. They fly perfectly out to 50yds for me with my feild points( thats the fartherest ive tested them) If anyone could enlarge this pic for me too that would be great.


----------



## TeamDestroyer (Sep 12, 2010)

As Much As I love this head I am going to be honest.. They do Not produce the massive Holes they advertise.. At least the 4 deer i took last year did not.. Like another Guy said here in an earlier post they were nothing spectacular and no better than any other fixed blade head i have used over the years.. The first deer i took left a fairly poor blood trail But i heard it crash 10 seconds after the shot ,ran 50 yards and piled up.. The other 3 deer i took with these heads left a pretty good -easy to follow blood trail. The last One i shot only ran 15yards and piled up with blood everywhere- -heart shot .. I love these heads as i have not had a deer make it past 50 yards with them . But they don't produce the 250 percent bigger holes ad advertised... Sorry Carbon express--- Just being honest.....


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

Wanting to hear more


----------



## TeamDestroyer (Sep 12, 2010)

Didn't have to worry about the blades Opening... Plus they fliy like Bulletts... 

They actually do fly Exactly like the field points..


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## archer36 (May 11, 2009)

pabuckslayer15 said:


> hey everyone just wanted to fill people in on the new f15 broad heads.... i justs shot at a nice 8 point this evening with them and im very un happy i hit the deer at 40 yards the broadhead didnt even blow threw the shoulder blade and the buck got away. i trailed the deer for a good 500 yards and only found like 4 drops of blood, i found the arrow it only went in like 2 inches no penitration what so ever into the shoulder blade they suck... im gonna stick to my grim reapers.


How can you track a deer for 500 yds. with only 4 drops of blood? Did you have Namibian tribesman helping you?


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

archer36 said:


> How can you track a deer for 500 yds. with only 4 drops of blood? Did you have Namibian tribesman helping you?


I wish I had those kind of blood tracking skills! I don't like it when I cant see a blood drop with in 5 feet.. but then again I am only a vanilla male.... I have no skills like that.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Flight and acuracy are AMAZING! When shooting these broadheads with fieldpoints, I almost split my arrows a couple of times because they fly so similar to fieldpoints. Plus they leave a crazy blood trail. Look these up on youtube and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Mallardbreath said:


> If you stand down range and listen to one go by, it plays Top Gun music.


Nope, those were F-14's


----------



## KO_32 (Dec 12, 2004)

They wobble better than any bhead I own. I've got about a dozen.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I tested the f15 and it hits exactly like my field points. It's solid and has been in the quiver ever since. Out of all my broad heads it hits the best and hard.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tried em out. Shot a descent buck with a marginal shot. Dead within 10 seconds and went 15 yds...so I was impressed so far.


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm shooting an M7 with 300 epics, and my buddy shoots a BT 350 destroyer with 340 epics. The F-15's hit like field points out to 70 yards, which really surprised me. We both killed elk with the f-15's this year and they provided a very impressive blood trail. 

However, the bleeder blades do come apart hitting anything solid, so as impressed as I am with the holes these things punch, and the amount of blood spilled on the carpet, I'm going back to the Montec's for elk.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

I got a sample from CE and it shot into the group with my G5 Montecs. It is in my quiver waiting to see a deer.


----------



## trykon1092 (Nov 5, 2010)

Anytime a god awful looking broadhead like this comes to the market I think of the days when Indians sharpened rocks to use as arrowheads. Nobody needs anything like this, even if they are worth shooting. Just my opinion but shoot whatever pleases you and what performs best for you.


----------



## archer36 (May 11, 2009)

Any more responses on this?


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen some similar heads where the bleeder blades folded back???


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

curious myself, anyone still using them? they look awesome, hoping they fly good.


----------



## titaniumman (Oct 19, 2010)

I shot a whitetail doe and a 4 x 4 whitetail buck from a tree stand with them this past season. The doe was shot at 10 yards, walked 10 yards and fell over dead. The buck was a little interesting. At the time I didn't know it but my peep got moved somehow. Must have hooked it on a stick or something. As a result I shot high on the buck at 15 yards and spined him. The buck fell on the arrow and snapped the ferrule. I assumed the broadhead was stuck in the spine so I didn't pay close enough attention dressing him out and lost it. I did find three of the bleeders wedged in the spine. They do fly straight for me and I'm going to keep using them. The price has come down too, you have to shop a little though. I just bought two 3 packs for $29 each on ebay.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't remember If I posted on these before but If our on the fence about switching to these DON"T IMO. i was fortunate to use both the fixed and expandable on the same hunt shortly after I received the free sample heads from Carbon express. Shot a doe and fawn Center punched the doe with the fixed, pass through NO BLOOD... Killed the fawn with the expandable, but never deployed rubber band intact... Learned my lesson on trying the latest and not so greatest. No need to bash just my honest opinion and experience.........


----------



## donmega (Jan 18, 2011)

I shot a doe on video using the expandable. Definatly not a good BH to use. Super small entry hole. OK size exit hole. Little blood on a 200 yard track. Had a good shot placement.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

I got one to sample a while back through their website. However I havent tried it out. Its cold here in MN lol!


----------



## bowonlyinnc (Apr 28, 2011)

I have shot the f15 for 2yrs. and killed 3 bucks and a doe and none has traveled more than 75 yards.Arrow flight is great, I practice out to 70 yards , also shoot through three-quarter plywood and its amazing . Try it !


----------



## meshmover67 (Feb 5, 2008)

While I was working at the shop when I was 18 I got to try them when they first came out. I have both types but the fixed is where its at. They shoot like a dream I cant say anything about the wound they leave but I carry two of the fixed and 2 rage everytime I go out know. I have them for bear and I havent gotten a chance to take one yet but they fly exactly like my field tips and rage. I trust them on a bear if that says anything. my thinking was it would be better to have a fixed blade on a bear. I shoot an '09 bowtech addy and '06 bowtech tribute with axis infused carbon arrows so my bows dont shoot super fast and the arrows are heavy do that could be part of the reason they fly for me.


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

How do you track a buck 500 yards with 5 drops of blood? There's something rotten in Denmark.....


pabuckslayer15 said:


> hey everyone just wanted to fill people in on the new f15 broad heads.... i justs shot at a nice 8 point this evening with them and im very un happy i hit the deer at 40 yards the broadhead didnt even blow threw the shoulder blade and the buck got away. i trailed the deer for a good 500 yards and only found like 4 drops of blood, i found the arrow it only went in like 2 inches no penitration what so ever into the shoulder blade they suck... im gonna stick to my grim reapers.


----------



## k4zn4v3 (Jan 17, 2010)

I picked one up for $5 when they were having their promo sale. The one I got flew dead on with my field points out to 50 yards. I shot at a couple of water jugs with the carbon express and one of my magnus buzzcuts and the f-15 drained the jug in half the time it took the stinger. I had it sitting in my quiver all hunting season but never got a chance to use it. I have to many broadheads right now, but next pack I buy will be the f-15's to use as backups or maybe even replace my stingers.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

trykon1092 said:


> Anytime a god awful looking broadhead like this comes to the market I think of the days when Indians sharpened rocks to use as arrowheads. Nobody needs anything like this, even if they are worth shooting. Just my opinion but shoot whatever pleases you and what performs best for you.


you are an idiot...


----------



## k4zn4v3 (Jan 17, 2010)

trykon1092 said:


> Anytime a god awful looking broadhead like this comes to the market I think of the days when Indians sharpened rocks to use as arrowheads. Nobody needs anything like this, even if they are worth shooting. Just my opinion but shoot whatever pleases you and what performs best for you.


Your signature says you use a slick trick. Is that an actual slick trick or did you fashion your own out of a stone?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I used one to smoke a Yote last fall at Ft Benning GA. I'm a Muzzy man, but these expandables did a number on him. Shot was 18 yards, yote went 8 yards and piled up. Not to say the Muzzys wouldn't have done the same..... But man what a hole it put in him.....


----------



## bulldogrobert (Sep 17, 2011)

I shoot a doe this year with them deer went 15 yrds. they fly a little wobbly. they shake left to right on the way but 30 yards in best broadhead i have shot, they also leave an awsome bloodtrail.


----------



## bulldogrobert (Sep 17, 2011)

I shot a doe this year with one and left an awsome bloodtrail. deer only went 15 yards. beyond 30 yards they shake left to right, but 30 in best broadheads i have used. great buy for the price for three


----------

